# Selective Service w/ an entry level discharge



## Caydeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Okay fellas, my question to you is about being drafted with an entry level discharge. 
I'm not saying there will ever be a draft again, as we have so many people willing to join, & the reserves now, but if there were to be, how do you think this would play out. 

The discharge:
Entry level discharge: 2311 (Mental) 
RE3E (Can rejoin) for Anxiety/Depression, with 61 days of active duty. Basically almost to the end of Navy boot camp. 

My question is, if there were a draft: If a person were to have that discharge, do you believe:
-They would have a higher chance of being drafted because of some military experience
-They would have the same chance of being drafted as if they didn't have the discharge
-They have a lesser chance of being drafted because of the discharge

I know it is going to an answer mostly based on personal opinion, but any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 13, 2016)

If they did have a draft, they would have millions of healthy (mentally and physically) young men to select from. It would be unlikely that they would draft someone who didn't make it through IET, during the volunteer military.

$.02


----------



## CDG (Jun 13, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If they did have a draft, they would have millions of healthy (mentally and physically) young men to select from. It would be unlikely that they would draft someone who didn't make it through IET, during the volunteer military.
> 
> $.02



Would they?  These days?  IDK man.  There have been numerous articles about the dwindling numbers of young men and women who qualify for military service.  Childhood/teen obesity, parental reliance on drugs for their kids over discipline, drug use, etc, have all reduced the number of those who qualify.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 13, 2016)

CDG said:


> Would they?  These days?  IDK man.  There have been numerous articles about the dwindling numbers of young men and women who qualify for military service.  Childhood/teen obesity, parental reliance on drugs for their kids over discipline, drug use, etc, have all reduced the number of those who qualify.



I think so, they will obviously lower standards, fatties will be beaten into shape, dope heads will be dope heads, but it's not like it wasn't prevalent during other wars during drafts. But from a financial stand point, it would make sense to draft someone who didn't make it through before. I don't mean that disparaging, just from a strictly financial stand point. 

But I could be absolutely wrong.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 13, 2016)

Hopefully no.
Re: Bergdahl.


----------

